# disasterous show



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

How aweful! I hope that your shoulder heals up and Reeco is aye-ok. I'm glad to hear he wasn't hurt more seriously.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My God! that is awful. I doubt you could have conceived a more harrowing show meet than that if you were writing a fiction.
I do hope your elbow isn't broken (like a bone chip) and the Reeco moves on smoothly. your past show photos show how really nicely he has been coming along. Get better soon.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh geez! What a bummer! Hope you guys heal quickly


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

That's just a terrible series of events. I'm glad neither you nor Reeco was badly hurt.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I blame the wine the night before, that noble rot!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I wish waresbear. It takes a lot more than 2 glasses to have any effect on me.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Went to minor injuries clinic today, They were very concerend about my hip and my elbow as well as the hematoma on my backside.
Had my elbow xrayed as they were sure it would be fractured, thankfully it wasnt. Hip and bottom were poked and prodded (oh the indignity!!) Doctors realy want to keep an eye on it and are concerned that it is still swelling. I've been sent home with heavy duty anti inflams, lots of codiene and instructions to sit on an ice pack for as long as I can as often as I can.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad to hear nothing is broken. After you are off the pain meds, you deserve a bottle of wine. That is just horrible luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry for your luck, and glad both of you are ok. Sounds like you are deserving of some serious pampering. More than enough justification for perhaps a spay day, or maybe a new bridle or something that you've had your eye on.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank goodness you're alright! 

I'm glad that you and Reeco had a nice ride the night before  Shows how far you guys have come!


----------

